# accessing phpmyadmin



## olking (Oct 13, 2011)

I have had phpmyadmin working through xampp for a while but suddenly it has come up with this message


```
Cannot start session without errors, please check errors given in your PHP and/or webserver log file and configure your PHP installation properly.
```

Can anyone explain what I need to do please?


----------



## Alt (Oct 13, 2011)

He already said what to do





> please check errors given in your PHP and/or webserver log file


----------



## olking (Oct 13, 2011)

OK but where do I look for these files?


----------



## Abriel (Oct 13, 2011)

I you are using apache: 
Default

```
/var/log/httpd-error.log
```


----------



## olking (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you, but I tried that and got


```
the system cannot find the path specified
```

I am running Windows 7 with apache installed via xampp


----------

